

PiPlay, Raspberry Pi Gaming and Emulation Distro - SSilver2k2
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1985705009/pimame

======
monoid
Any difference to RetroPI?
([http://blog.petrockblock.com/retropie/](http://blog.petrockblock.com/retropie/))

~~~
SSilver2k2
Yes, a few. The biggest difference is that PiPlay includes a web frontend that
enables drag and drop loading of game files, as well as controlling different
settings.

RetroPie is built off of lib-retro and RetroArch using EmulationStation as a
front end.

PiPlay is an sd card image with a custom frontend (configured using yaml) and
individually compiled emulators.

You could add many different programs, not just emulators, to the frontend.

-Shea

